# What all is involved in bagging an S10



## SwitchBladeCustoms

I may be getting a 96 (maybe 97) S10, and I'm trying to figure out how much it'd cost me to get it to lay out. If I can't afford to make it lay frame then I'm not getting it! I know the front end stuff, just curious as to what's the most cost effective way in the back. I know I'll have to put a notch in and cut up the bed & shit, but what else?
Also does anyone make a EDC kit for these years of 4 cylinder s10's? Suicide doors had them listed for 98-03, but nothing earlier......


----------



## oldskool66

our gonna want to get a 4 link kit i would recomond a kit form suicide doors. I have the 6 link from KP componets and it only bolts up to half of the rear end thus making it leak. Where the suidide doors set up bolts up to the whole rear end and a knotch that the only special stuff you will need. but both kits are very nice quality and i cant not lay out on 20" with the rs 62 bags in the rear so im redoing it


----------



## vengence

im not sure how much the road grater kit costs from airride. but i was lookin at doin that to an s-10 also,


----------



## nyccustomizer

In order to get an idea of what your going to be looking at, you will have to decide if you will be doing the work yourself. I have heard that pple can ge their parts together for around 2000 to 2500. If you have all the tools to do the cutting and welding then you will save money by getting a kit like the Suicide doors kits. The roadgrater is good kit, but its very expensive. SD's 3 link will be the cheapest way to go. You can go with an over the axle bag set-up and with their new bolt on lower arm mounts you can get away with a complete bolt-on 3 link. Just weld in the bag mounts. At that point you will have to notch the frame with one of their notch kits as well. Their bridge kits will give you the upper mounting brackets for your rear bags. If you want crazy lift you can add their lift bars in the future or do it all in one shot. Depends on your buget. If you are planning on laying frame you will need a complete front kit. This should include front bags, upper and lowers, shocks and shock relocation kit, as well as drop spindles to get the frame on the floor. In oder to lay frame with the stock control arms, the upper will need to be modified to correct upper ball joint angle to allow the travel necessary and the lowers will have to be modified to flatten out the hump that will allow the control arms to clear the frame when dropped as well. The tie tods may also interfere, so you may have to notch the frame for tie rod clearance as well. Depending on tire size you may have to remove the inner fender well and relocate abs, battery etc. Keep in mind. This is whats usually necessary to lay frame. If you want it close then you may be able to get away with just a few of these mods to get close, but it wont be on the ground.


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms

I'm no so much concerned with the front touching the ground as I am the back, I just wanna be able to drag. But on the same note I don't want the front to look oddly higher than the back. How low does the front end go with JUST bags and no other mods? Any pics of one setup like this. The rockers on my wagon still sit 3-4 inches off the ground and it looks plenty low to me.


----------



## nyccustomizer

I would say about 3 inches off the ground. thats when pple go with a 2 inch drop spindle. For the rear if you are planning on dragging, you should go with the sd rear set-up. They move the leaf spring hanger so that it doesnt get dragged on and wear through the lower bar end.


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms

well, looked at the truck tonight and it's not going to be coming home with me. Just wasn't worth it....


----------



## toast

for the rear get the suicidedoors 5link it cost like$1200 it rides alot better than the bags over the axle cause its on a two to one ratio which mean that if the bag moves up one inch the truck moves up two inches which means less air to get it up. If you plan on running 20s this is what you want. If you have it on the axle your going to have to air it all the way up and that would be a one to one ratio and it will ride really bumpy cause the airbag is fully inflated and it rides alittle rough all the way up. If you have any questions hit me up i just did my lil bros with the sd kits and it rides ten times better than my truck with the bags mounted on the axle.


----------



## GameOver

> _Originally posted by oldskool66_@Jan 10 2006, 01:42 AM~4583989
> *our gonna want to get a 4 link kit i would recomond a kit form suicide doors. I have the 6 link from KP componets and it only bolts up to half of the rear end thus making it leak. Where the suidide doors set up bolts up to the whole rear end and a knotch that the only special stuff you will need. but both kits are very nice quality and i cant not lay out on 20" with the rs 62 bags in the rear so im redoing it
> *


 Actually there is no difference between our rear diff bracket and the 10 bolt one. The bars pull all the load from the top two corners and that's where the stress is located. And in order to get an S10 to lay out on 20's ,you'll need to install a set of our end links that are designed for 20's. You probably have the smaller end links for 18's. Our S10 display chassis lays out flat on 20's all the way around with no problem.
Call our sales office toll free @ 866-KP-LINKS to order the end links and lay your ride. You'll save a ton of work and a ton of dough.


KP Components Inc.
866-KP-LINKS
www.kpcomponents.com


----------



## GameOver

Our S10 rear kit is design as a true bolt-in system and can lay out an S10 on 20's. You'll need to notch the rear frame rails and move the inner fenders up in the bed if you want to lay it flat on 20's. If you decide to run 18's then just the notch will be enought to lay it out. Up front you will need the standard cup and airbag components, along with a shock relocation kit and a set drop spindles to get it down. We're proud to specialize in building products that are design for the average person to install with the ease of simple hand tools in their garage. 

Here's our show chassis with the complete S10 kit installed. We installed two of our 6 gallon tanks and 2 Viair compressors installed in the rear frame section. This is to show how you can install everything in the back of the truck and not need to mount it in the bed.










*KP Components Inc.
866-KP-LINKS
www.kpcomponents.com*


----------



## EAZY_510

heres mine laying frame with the kp 6 link on 18


----------



## 416impala

That frame looks good KP.

We have done a bunch of s10's with Suicide doors and KP kits. They both work well. I have noticed I have had to chop the drive shaft on many s10s with suicidedoors kits, I am not sure why they dont make the upper bars adjustable.


----------



## vengence

they all look good


----------

